# Jennifer Aniston: Erfolg bleibt aus - Nun will sie zurück ins Fernsehen



## beachkini (21 Juli 2012)

​
Es scheint, als würde sich Jennifer Aniston, 43, an die tolle Zeit im Fernsehen zurückerinnern. Sie möchte, so wie früher bei 'Friends', wieder die Hauptolle in einer Serie spielen.

Jennifer feierte damals einen großen Erfolg mit der Serie rund um ein paar verrückte Freunde. Die "Rachel"-Frisur wollten plötzlich alle Frauen haben, Jennifer wurde zum Styling-Vorbild. Auch ihre beste Freundin lernte sie am Set kennen: Schauspielerin Courteney Cox, 48.

Genau diese soll ihr nun geraten haben es wieder im Fernsehen zu probieren. Schließlich habe Jennifer seitdem nur noch romantische Komödien gedreht - ein etwas einseitiges Genre. Ein Bekannter der beiden verrät gegenüber dem "Inquirer": "Jennifer sucht nach einer ausgefallenen, gut geschriebenen Serie wie Edie Falcos 'Nurse Jackie', Mary-Louise Parkers 'Weeds' oder Glenn Closes 'Damages'."

Jen habe sich lange mit Courteney unterhalten und dabei sei sie zu dem Entschluss gekommen: "Sie hat genug von durchschnittlichen Filmdrehbüchern, schlechten Kritiken und enttäuschenden Ergebnissen an der Kinokasse. Sie denkt außerdem, dass sie zu alt für die romantischen Komödien wird. Nach einem langen Gespräch mit Courteney will sie sich nun als ernsthafte Schauspielerin dort etablieren, wo alles begann."

Jennifer bekam für ihre Rolle als "Rachel" mehrere Preise und an diesen Erfolg konnte sie seitdem nicht so richtig anknüpfen. Deswegen würde Jen sogar eine "einbeinige, cracksüchtige Prostituierte" spielen, wenn die Rolle glaubwürdig sei. Der Bekannte geht sogar so weit, dass er sagt: "Jen hat keine gute Filmkritik seit 'Good Girl' gehabt und das war 2002. Sie hofft, dass eine ernste Fernsehrolle ihr das Lob bringt, das sie für ihre Rollen nie bekam."

Ob Jennifer wirklich so verzweifelt sein muss?


----------



## Chamser81 (21 Juli 2012)

Viele "Alt"-Stars hatten durch TV-Serien wieder ein großes Comeback gefeiert. Ich würde gern die wunderschöne JennA öfters sehen!


----------



## gesichtet (21 Juli 2012)

Schöner Text, aber das nächste mal wenn du was kopierst, wäre es nett wenn du auch schreibst woher ..  

Ich denke mal in dem Fall war es Vip.de


----------



## BlueLynne (21 Juli 2012)

sie braucht wahrscheinlich mal eine herausfordernde Rolle ...


----------



## Jone (21 Juli 2012)

Vielleicht ist das ja der richtige Weg. Ich wünsche ihr auf jeden Fall viel Glück


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Juli 2012)

Die ganzen romantischen Komödie kann man doch nicht mehr an den Zähnen haben. :angry:

Sie soll mal was anderes machen, ich seh sie immer noch gerne. Von mir aus auch Fernsehen :thumbup:


----------



## Raeuber01 (29 Juli 2012)

Wirklich informativ !
danke dafür !


----------



## dörty (2 Aug. 2012)

Sie hat ja die Rollen, die sich immer ähnelten, angenommen. Ich mag Sie ja, aber Sie hätte in 10 Jahren auch darauf achten können, das die Schauspielerei von Vielseitigkeit lebt.
Nur Komödie ist eben eine Schublade.
Ich wünsche Ihr trotzdem viel Erolg.
Danke für dir Info.


----------



## Punisher (2 Aug. 2012)

Ich würde sie gerne mal etwas freizügiger sehen


----------



## beachkini (2 Aug. 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> Ich würde sie gerne mal etwas freizügiger sehen



Das ist doch fast das einzige, wovon sie lebt  Ist in praktisch jedem Film nackt oder in Bikini/Dessous zu sehen. Jetzt fällt diese Element langsam weg und die Rollen bleiben aus. Sonst kann man gleich dem Double die Hauptrolle geben


----------



## MarkyMark (3 Aug. 2012)

Meine Frau sagt immer, einen Jennifer Aniston Film hat man beim Abspann bereits vergessen, so sehr leichte Kost sei dies. Das sagt alles, finde ich, zumal man sie ja immer noch mit Friends eher in Verbindung bringt.

Charakterrollen, das wäre mal was. Eine Killerin, Agentin, Freiheitskämpferin. Irgendwas, wo das Aussehen keine Priorität genießt.


----------

